# Hệ thống Điện > Board điều khiển khác >  vấn đề tự động set z trên ncstudio v8

## theanhkc07

dạo gần đây e đang ngâm cứu vụ set z tự động. trên ncstudio v5 và mach 3 thì các bác trên diễn đàn nói nhiều rồi. e muốn hỏi ở đây có bác nào thử làm với ncstudio v8 chưa. trên card v8 không thấy chân tool setting như card v5

----------

